# Starting a Horse Ranch?



## Emoore

What are you wanting to do with this ranch? Boarding? Breeding? Training? Guest ranch with trail rides?


----------



## Eralune

Boarding and possibly specialization in a sport. Trail access would be a must though. I'm not looking to run a top of the mill breeding or training facility though, it'd be more casual.


----------



## ApuetsoT

Have you done management or similar at another facility? Just wondering as most people don't realize how much work it is to have a personal farm, let along boarding for 20-30 horses. When I was the head barn hand it was full enough of a day just dealing with the horses, and I didn't have to worry about hay, shavings, equipment, or things like that.

Do you have a plant to finance the ranch? Be prepared to live frugal if you don't have a secondary source of income.


----------



## 6gun Kid

Your question is so vague I am not sure where to start. But since you said horse ranch, I am going to assume breeding. You will need to figure out which discipline you are breeding for and research those bloodlines. You will need several good brood mares and at least one good stallion. If you do not have experience handling a stallion I would recommend A.I. That being said, you will need a reliable, experienced A.I. tech. Above all you will need cash, and lots of it. As my Granddaddy used to say before he left this ****ty old world, the only way to make a small fortune in the horse biz, is to start with a large fortune!


----------



## 6gun Kid

On a more serious note, are you aware that 100 acres of unimproved land would be 300k to half a million dollars? At least where I live, that is uncleared, no water, no fences. Land that is cleared goes for much more, especially if it is fenced, has a well/pond etc. Buildings/barns just add that much more to it. I am not trying to pee on your parade, just trying to shoot you straight.


----------



## Textan49

6gun is being very practical. Regardless if you start from scratch or with an established business, it requires a lot of cash. I manage a small (forty acres) farm that been established and neither the BO, (who has a good paying full time job) or I am getting rich. The land, barns, and equipment have long been paid for, but there still remains taxes, insurance, utilities, my salary, outside help, the accountant, and maintenance .For example: Pasture is not free feed when you consider fencing, running water lines, mowing, and fertilizing. Charging (X) dollars board minus (X) for feed and bedding cost per horse sounds good until you figure in these things and may not be any profit if you have a mortgage and other financial obligations. I am by no means suggesting that you give up your goal, but only to be realistic and make sure that it can work.


----------



## Golden Horse

6gun Kid said:


> As my Granddaddy used to say before he left this ****ty old world, the only way to make a small fortune in the horse biz, is to start with a large fortune!


Just what I was going to say....


Unless you already own the land, or there is family land, the best way to start a ranch is to 

A) work hard get amazing grades, get a really high flying job, save and invest every single penny you make, and then maybe when you retire you can buy a ranch and live your dream

B) Marry a rancher

C) Become a crook......


----------



## Eralune

I am aware that it's hard work and I've been doing a rather large amount of research on ranch ownership and management. I'm also not going to shy away just because it's a big job...thanks everyone who's given helpful answers, I guess.

I'm also not planning on starting off with a massive amount of land or more than a handful of horses. Obviously I'll have to build and grow with what I can initially afford.

Basically what my intent for creating this post is to learn how current ranch owners have started and kept their businesses going.


----------



## boots

I ranch and raise cattle. I do not raise horses, but we do buy and sell. "We" is myself and two neighbors. I don't own a single acre of ground. Two of us are all leased ground. The third owns about 40% of what we run cattle on.

There is no way I should be making it financially. But, I work a good paying day job and then work at the place. Even my hobby is one that I can make money doing by selling horses. 

I really hate messing with breeding and foals, so have nothing to do with that. One of the guys gets all sentimental about some mare and will breed one occasionally and have a foal. Never a money maker. 

And we tried boarding for a few and hosting horse events, but found that people didn't respect our pasture forage, fences, and cattle. 

I started with borrowed money. The good day job helped me secure a loan. My biggest contribution to the partnership is offering area ranchers a place where they can try different bloodlines on small groups of their cows. I keep them separate from any other cows/bulls, and keep meticulous records for them and on all our horses.

Long story made short - you need to get to know what horse people in your area like, and what they think they are lacking, and see if you can fill that need or want. I found my niche by accident. I was in a conversation with some ranch people and two of the men merely mentioned they wished they could play with crossing different breed bulls on their cows. I offered the place and the support and it has grown since then.

It takes over your life. I like that. Most do not.


----------



## Prairie

The true fact is in this poor horsemarket, many horse ranchers have gone out of business. There is a now abandoned horse property not far from us that once housed 200 horses, all top bloodlines, with a full time vet, repro/AI tech, a full time trainer and a staff that was experienced. Their horses always placed well in the national level shows and people came from all over the country for their production sales. Despite another good source of income, that ranch went belly up, taking all the owner's other assets without anyone getting full payment.


Depending where you plan to locate, you probably need at least a million US dollars just to even find someone to listen to your plans and possibly give you a loan. You may start small, but there is no guarantee that land around you will be available if and when you are ready to expand.


----------



## Zexious

^Before we can answer that we need more direction.

You mention "specializing in some sport." I'm guessing by that you mean you want to specialize in some discipline of horseback riding, with trail access as one of your amenities. 
If I'm correct in my assumption, these are not typically even referred to as ranches. If yes, do you have any idea about what discipline you'd be interested in working with? 
What experience do you have with horse ownership and care so far?


----------



## 6gun Kid

I run cows and horses on a BLM contract, plus lease another 80 acres outright from an absentee owner.its a hard life, rewarding, but hard. I wish you all the best, and nothing but success. I am here if you want to pm me more specific questions.


----------



## NeryLibra

A close family friend of ours started her own ranch in '13; she started young, working as a trainer on a cattle farm and general ranch hand to get the experience she has now. The ranch life never afforded her much profit. Success lies in the demand of the cattle farmer's stock, how many head they sell, and what equipment or ammenities need what repairs. She didn't get rich, and spent much of her time scraping by, selling her skills to supplement her income. She became a seamstress, got the certification to be an in home health care provider, whatever she needed to do to pay the bills. After successfully serving a third cattle farm for five or six years as head wrangler/horse trainer, she took the milk cow, three colts (they bred paints and quarter horses.), and the horses she originally started with, as well as a sizeable loan, and bought some acreage in the boonies. She now trains horses, sell eggs and runs a small herd of cattle. She's still barely scraping by, but she's also one of the happiest people I know.

The thing is that horses are expensive. Expensive to care for, expensive to ride, expensive to keep as a hobby. Successful horse specific ranches have to offer several ammenities - be it boarding, lessons, on hand trainers, stable hands, convenient feeding schedules, groomed arenas, etc - at a reasonable price to be profitable and appealing. Depending on where you are, successful horse ranches/barns are going to be a dime a dozen. The reason I wanted to tell you about my friend is because she wanted to do a horse specific set up, bur could never afford the convenient land nor offer the ammenities because the area she is in is too expensive, hence why she had to dip into other skillsets and livestock.

Where I'm from, there is a limited selection of barns to choose from, all of them are lesson barns with boarding options and at least two arenas, with an hour lesson costing between 55 and 95 an hour. Their success is this: few selections for our area, equal ammenities, and enough horse people to keep it running. Not all "ranches" or barns have the same levels of success though. I've watched the ,ore prestegious barns close down, and then there's situations like Prairie pointed out.


----------



## horseluvr2524

It was a childhood dream of mine to own a horse ranch. Now that I have grown up, I no longer want that. At least not as a business, I would love to have my own hobby farm.

The biggest reason that I do not want such a business, more than financial or any other reason, is the lack of dedication I see in horse owners. It is extremely frustrating to me to see horses not being properly cared for, especially situations where the horse literally lives in a stall, only taken out once a year (not uncommon in my area). I also hate seeing a talented horse wasted on an owner who never rides or does anything with it, but that is just my opinion and perspective.
Its not just horses, neglectful animal owners go across animal species. I am currently working as a dog bather and we frequently get dogs with matted fur so bad they have an entire rear filled with poop, chronic ear infections, and the list goes on.

If you are going to work in the animal (pet/domestic) management business, especially with horses, be prepared to be frustrated and upset. Be prepared for rude underhanded people and the sight of horse's care you shake your head at, whether it is health, exercise/physical, or training/handling related.

The hardest part of the animal industry is dealing with the people. :wink: I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Hellcat

I am doing it right now, with my fiance (who has zero horse or ranch experience). It can be done. We have 50 acres, two barns, several tanks, a main house and some guest cottages. Outdoor arena, covered arena, pastures and paddocks. Still continuously updating it. It literally never ends. It's worth it, if you love having a farm and the work... don't let it scare you, just be prepared to sink everything physically, emotionally, and financially into it before it ever pays for itself. Also be ready to deal with some of the most unreasonable people of all time. LOL! I can say that I love our place, though.

We are able to do it because we are both scientists who work day jobs in oil biz. Takes the pressure off for the most part. I worked so, so hard in college, graduate school, and my job to be able to have what my life now. If I had taken the horse business route, I don't think I would be as fortunate, despite having some very nice horses. If you have a knack for something else (like... physics) go get a different career and buy your way in. Then you won't have the pressure of 'making it work' from the horse end.


----------



## CLMCM

Eralune said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been researching how to start a horse ranch and was wondering, if you are a ranch owner, how did you start and do you have any tips for me?
> 
> I'm still unsure as to whether I should outright purchase a smaller established ranch or build my own. My vision is for a 50-100 acre plot of land with trail access and a barn for 20-30 horses. Of course, I'm willing and most likely will start small and build up tot hat, but as of right now I just don't know how to narrow down my options.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Just wondering did you ever start your horse ranch? Look in to start one wonder if you have tips? thank you


----------

